# WW II .45s



## Highlander1911 (Jan 30, 2010)

I was recently given a Remington Rand .45 auto to try out. I must say I absolutely love this thing and I want one. On my 2nd clip I grouped 5 out of 7 within about 5" and 4 of those much less. I had to work at it some for the last few, even so, I want one. I like the no nonsense look and the knowledge that it's a wartime piece. I own some old cars too so don't hold the desire against me :smt1099 I've been told that I'd be better off not shooting them since they've become somewhat a collectors piece. I see the point but with probably several hundred thousand out there remaining what's the general opinion? Could I get one that's affordable or in need of tlc? What should I look for besides the obvious when judging condition/value? The one I was loaned has had pearl grips added :vom: not hateful but just not me. I'm interested in your opinions. I can buy a new Springfield reasonable (under $600) but something about those old ones...


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Highlander1911 said:


> I was recently given a Remington Rand .45 auto to try out. I must say I absolutely love this thing and I want one. On my 2nd clip I grouped 5 out of 7 within about 5" and 4 of those much less. I had to work at it some for the last few, even so, I want one. I like the no nonsense look and the knowledge that it's a wartime piece. I own some old cars too so don't hold the desire against me :smt1099 I've been told that I'd be better off not shooting them since they've become somewhat a collectors piece. I see the point but with probably several hundred thousand out there remaining what's the general opinion? Could I get one that's affordable or in need of tlc? What should I look for besides the obvious when judging condition/value? The one I was loaned has had pearl grips added :vom: not hateful but just not me. I'm interested in your opinions. I can buy a new Springfield reasonable (under $600) but something about those old ones...


If you're going for a shooter grade WWII 1911, try and find one that's a frankenstein gun, Ithaca slide, Remington Rand frame etc. If you get a gun that's all original, what if it does break?

My personal advice is that if you want a WWII vintage 1911, get one but get a modern GI for shooting.

Finding a USGI anything is getting harder and harder to do, and the prices are climbing. They make for great investment pieces etc. but every time you shoot it you're depreciating it's value.

I saw somewhere that Ithaca who make 1911s during WWII is getting back into the 1911 game and has a WWII Replica model coming out, I think I'll pick one of those to go with my 1944 USGI.

There are many good makers of "GI" style" 1911 pattern pistols out there such as ArmsCorps / Rock Island, Auto Ordnance, Springfield, and now even Para Ordnance. The Para Ordnance GI model has been getting great reviews and is now even available in stainless.


----------



## Highlander1911 (Jan 30, 2010)

"Frankenstien gun"...has a nice ring to it. I understand all the points you're making. My thought was similar to how I address certain cars, some are ok to just use and re-use, some you want to preserve. I really liked the feel as well as the "vibe" this firearm has. 2 of my cars are wartime cars, a 41 and a 47 (I know WWII was over in 47 but you get my meaning I hope) and maybe I should excercise caution in whatever I do end up with. The owner of this one wants me to shoot it. I've field stripped and cleaned it, I'm no expert, but I do see that it's in very nice condition. I'll limit my experience with it out of respect if nothing else, but I can't help how good it feels in my hand and how it shoots. I also perused your buyers guide. Seems I can get a new one with the same "angry look" that this Remington has.


----------

